# Isco: tunnel a Verratti in Spagna - Italia. Video.



## admin (3 Settembre 2017)

Isco umilia Verratti, in Spagna - Italia 3-0, con un super tunnel con la suola che scatena il Bernabeu.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2017)




----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Settembre 2017)

Per quel che mi riguarda, di un tunnel preso da un giocatore non mi è mai importato nulla: la vera umiliazione per Verratti è stata l'ennesima prestazione di infimo livello offerta con la maglia della nazionale. Onestamente, non ricordo una sola partita decente da parte sua


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2017)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda, di un tunnel preso da un giocatore non mi è mai importato nulla: la vera umiliazione per Verratti è stata l'ennesima prestazione di infimo livello offerta con la maglia della nazionale. Onestamente, non ricordo una sola partita decente da parte sua



Ma anche a livello internazionale nel club quando mai ha giocato ad alti livelli?

Della Ligue 1 non so nulla. Non la guardo e non mi interessa in quanto è un campionato ridicolo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche a livello internazionale nel club quando mai ha giocato ad alti livelli?
> 
> Della Ligue 1 non so nulla. Non la guardo e non mi interessa in quanto è un campionato ridicolo.



Perfettamente d'accordo: anch'io non seguo la Ligue 1 ma di partite internazionali non ne ricordo una in cui ho detto "Questo è un fenomeno"


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Settembre 2017)

Questo e' un fenomeno solo per i media italiani con quella loro abitudine di incensare ogni giovane in rampa di lancio(tranne quando sono in orbita Milan),e pensate se dovesse andare dai gobbi un giorno,diverrebbe piu' forte di Rivera e Baggio messi insieme.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Settembre 2017)

di un altro livello Isco. Quando si parlava potesse lasciar il Madrid non potevo credere volessero lasciarlo andare via. Un fenomeno!


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Il rela spesso lascia in panchina Isco e spesso lascia in panchina Asensio.. e niente, fa già ridere così


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il rela spesso lascia in panchina Isco e spesso lascia in panchina Asensio.. e niente, fa già ridere così



MA non è vero. Isco è oramai titolare oramai dallo scorso anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche a livello internazionale nel club quando mai ha giocato ad alti livelli?
> 
> Della Ligue 1 non so nulla. Non la guardo e non mi interessa in quanto è un campionato ridicolo.


A memoria mi viene subito in mente l'andata degli ottavi dell'anno scorso col Barcellona.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Isco umilia Verratti, in Spagna - Italia 3-0, con un super tunnel con la suola che scatena il Bernabeu.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



Considerando che verratti è alto un metro e una banana questo numero tecnico assume ancora più valore : mica facile passar la palla tra le gambe a un nano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2017)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> *Questo e' un fenomeno solo per i media italiani* con quella loro abitudine di incensare ogni giovane in rampa di lancio(tranne quando sono in orbita Milan),e pensate se dovesse andare dai gobbi un giorno,diverrebbe piu' forte di Rivera e Baggio messi insieme.



Ma veramente è inseguito da mezza Europa e il PSG lo ha blindato con rinnovi milionari ogni anno..
Verratti è forte, non un fenomeno assoluto ma di certo è un regista top, semplicemente l'altra sera è stato lasciato in balia della Spagna e di un giocatore, Isco, che oggi è probabilmente il centrocampista più forte del mondo.

Oltre al tunnel gli ha fatto anche un sombrero ancora più umiliante per certi aspetti..

Isco è una roba sontuosa e al Real ringrazino Zidane, perché i tecnici prima di lui non avevano le palle di preferirlo ai Big di nome e lo usavano col contagocce..c'era il forte rischio potesse andarsene..

Pensate avere uno così per noi cosa sarebbe..ti rende da scudetto


----------



## 7vinte (4 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente è inseguito da mezza Europa e il PSG lo ha blindato con rinnovi milionari ogni anno..
> Verratti è forte, non un fenomeno assoluto ma di certo è un regista top, semplicemente l'altra sera è stato lasciato in balia della Spagna e di un giocatore, Isco, che oggi è probabilmente il centrocampista più forte del mondo.
> 
> Oltre al tunnel gli ha fatto anche un sombrero ancora più umiliante per certi aspetti..
> ...



Già ha rinnovato. Cmq messi non ha ancora rinnovato


----------



## krull (4 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Già ha rinnovato. Cmq messi non ha ancora rinnovato



Si che ha rinnovato...ad inizio estate con tanto di comunicato ufficiale...si dice per una cifra intorno ai 40 milioni/anno


----------



## Torros (6 Settembre 2017)

Isco il trequartista più forte al mondo che però in partite di cartello mai si vede e che partite come quelle contro il Barca come Verratti mai le ha fatte. 
Isco è forte contro i deboli e scompare contro i forti. In 4 anni al Real non ha mai fatto la differenza in nessun classico, ne in champions contro squadre come Psg che ha affrontato nella stagione 2016-2017 facendo due partite da tutto fumo e niente arrosto, lo stesso contro City, Bayern e Juventus in questi anni. 

M pare che si esalti un pò troppo un giocatore che ha fatto il fenomeno contro un italia improponibile in un duello 6-2 a centrocampo.

Per me Verratti nel suo ruolo è più forte di Isco. Nel ruolo di Isco, più forti di Isco: James, De Bruyne, Coutinho, Eriksen.


----------

